# Harley Davidson Motorcyle



## thevalleyconnect (Dec 16, 2016)

Rides great put in new pipes, and other accessories. Please drop me a message if interested no BS - SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY PLZ!


----------



## bommert99 (Apr 14, 2017)

Great bike, what was the cost of it?


----------

